# Anyone familiar mushroom, fungi?



## Mailman1960 (Oct 10, 2021)

They look like they would be really good, witch probably means you're going to get really sick or really high.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 10, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> They look like they would be really good, witch probably means you're going to get really sick or really high.


Chicken mushroom. I find lots of these edible mushrooms.only don't eat ones growing on conifers.
ROBBYBOBBY64.

Chicken of the woods https://g.co/kgs/YnZf5s


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 10, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Chicken mushroom. I find lots of these edible mushrooms.only don't eat ones growing on conifers.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> 
> Chicken of the woods https://g.co/kgs/YnZf5s


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 10, 2021)

Did you ever try them


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 10, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> Did you ever try them


This is growing on a big dead stump.


----------



## willong (Oct 10, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> Did you ever try them


I have. Moreover, even the species growing on conifers in the Pacific Northwest are edible. Here is a link to a short but very informative video posted by Paul Stamets, an internationally recognized fungi expert, on that very topic.  




Caution: Just be absolutely sure of you identification. Your photo certainly seems to picture either Laetiporus sulphureus or Laetiporus cinnatus, which grow on hardwoods. Please view the linked video and heed the cautions about eating just the outer portions near the edges of the shelves that have not been infected with bacteria, and also the advice to fully cook.

Photo of me this weekend collecting one of the most sought mushrooms throughout the Northern Hemisphere. Chanterelles, our local species is Cantharellus formosus, grow prolifically here on Washington State's Olympic Peninsula when the season and weather cooperate, which is usually every September through at least the end of October:





Having skipped breakfast, I had a brunch today: Chanterelles sauteed in olive oil and butter with fresh garlic and diced shallots, then combined with browned bulk sausage in a four-egg scramble (the prettier presentation of an omlet not worth the extra effort for an old fart cooking for himself) topped with shredded cheese and salsa verde. It was pretty darn good, if I do say so myself!


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 10, 2021)

willong said:


> I have. Moreover, even the species growing on conifers in the Pacific Northwest are edible. Here is a link to a short but very informative video posted by Paul Stamets, an internationally recognized fungi expert, on that very topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





willong said:


> I have. Moreover, even the species growing on conifers in the Pacific Northwest are edible. Here is a link to a short but very informative video posted by Paul Stamets, an internationally recognized fungi expert, on that very topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chanterelles are right up there with the best. I have a friend that goes for morel mushrooms I think weight-wise are more expensive than gold and they certainly are taste


----------



## willong (Oct 10, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> Chanterelles are right up there with the best. I have a friend that goes for morel mushrooms I think weight-wise are more expensive than gold and they certainly are taste


We have some great harvests of morel mushrooms out here in the West largely because we have many large wildfires across the region almost every year. As you likely know, morels flourish in the wake of forest fires. Despite compiling lists and map references of the fire incidents in my region, something always seems to interfere with my getting out on morel foraging trips.

I've been missing season after season, animal hunting and foraging both, for a long time. Too many issues have been co-opting my attention for three+ years. So, I finally said the heck it with it, I'm going to do something just for fun this weekend. I introduced a young neighbor named Carl to chanterelle habitat and how to safely identify the mushroom. It took him hardly any time at all to catch on. By the end of the day he'd out-picked me! Carl and his smartphone are also to credit for the photo. I'd laid out my camera early in the morning and still forgot to take it along.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 10, 2021)

willong said:


> We have some great harvests of morel mushrooms out here in the West largely because we have many large wildfires across the region almost every year. As you likely know, morels flourish in the wake of forest fires. Despite compiling lists and map references of the fire incidents in my region, something always seems to interfere with my getting out on morel foraging trips.
> 
> I've been missing season after season, animal hunting and foraging both, for a long time. Too many issues have been co-opting my attention for three+ years. So, I finally said the heck it with it, I'm going to do something just for fun this weekend. I introduced a young neighbor named Carl to chanterelle habitat and how to safely identify the mushroom. It took him hardly any time at all to catch on. By the end of the day he'd out-picked me! Carl and his smartphone are also to credit for the photo. I'd laid out my camera early in the morning and still forgot to take it along.


I think I remember hearing maybe Washington has the largest single fungi or mushroom existing


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 11, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> Did you ever try them


Yes, they are supposed to taste like chicken. Texture yeah, taste I'm not sure. I put them in chicken soup. I get the giant puffballs too. They are surreal. The size of a basketball and much bigger.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 11, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> This is growing on a big dead stump.


You have to know what kind of stump it is. Do not eat chicken of the woods off of any pine type tree.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 11, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> I think I remember hearing maybe Washington has the largest single fungi or mushroom existing


It is Oregon and it is Golden Fungus. Actually edible, though I never tried it. Here is some I found in my neck of the woods.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 11, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> It is Oregon and it is Golden Fungus. Actually edible, though I never tried it. Here is some I found in my neck of the woods.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 11, 2021)

I probably should start learning how to identify edible one's, I noticed several different varieties yesterday.


----------



## willong (Oct 11, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Yes, they are supposed to taste like chicken. Texture yeah, taste I'm not sure. I put them in chicken soup. I get the giant puffballs too. They are surreal. The size of a basketball and much bigger.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


My old man grew up in western PA, near Newcastle. He always spoke fondly of his life as a farm boy, even during the Great Depression. Good food had much to do with forming his memories, and enjoying Giant puffballs featured in his tales more than once. While I have seen many varieties of puffballs, I've yet to encounter the giants like you photographed or my late father enjoyed eating. I recently got a tip on where to search next year in the vicinity of land that my folks left me in northeastern WA. I hope it will not end up being an unchecked item on my bucket list!


----------



## willong (Oct 11, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> I probably should start learning how to identify edible one's, I noticed several different varieties yesterday


It is another fun and immensely rewarding way to enjoy woods, fields and mountains (deserts, not so much )!

Most locales have a mycological society or mushroom foraging club in the vicinity. Going with experienced collectors is one of the best ways to learn. I initially learned from books, but I tend to be anal about identification of potentially lethal fungi. I have even passed on known edible species that are listed as "choice, with caution" because I hate getting gastric illness and heaving. Some delectable varieties cause gastric upset in just a few people; I don't want learn that I am one of that population.

If you do join a club, I would recommend going on the group outings before teaming up with any one individual. It would give you a chance to learn who really knows their topic. All endeavors seem to have a few chance-takers among their ranks. Wild mushroom collection and consumption is an activity where one wants to avoid such types.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 12, 2021)

willong said:


> My old man grew up in western PA, near Newcastle. He always spoke fondly of his life as a farm boy, even during the Great Depression. Good food had much to do with forming his memories, and enjoying Giant puffballs featured in his tales more than once. While I have seen many varieties of puffballs, I've yet to encounter the giants like you photographed or my late father enjoyed eating. I recently got a tip on where to search next year in the vicinity of land that my folks left me in northeastern WA. I hope it will not end up being an unchecked item on my bucket list!


I find them after a heavy thunder storm in July, that's in N.J.  They grow fast so I like to keep an eye on potential monsters. Get them before the bugs do. I like the picture because it reminds me of one of those exaggerated post cards from the 1920's. Huge fish, rabbit and vegetables. I hope you get out to your property and find some. If they are any color other than pure white inside, they are not giant puffballs. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 12, 2021)

willong said:


> It is another fun and immensely rewarding way to enjoy woods, fields and mountains (deserts, not so much )!
> 
> Most locales have a mycological society or mushroom foraging club in the vicinity. Going with experienced collectors is one of the best ways to learn. I initially learned from books, but I tend to be anal about identification of potentially lethal fungi. I have even passed on known edible species that are listed as "choice, with caution" because I hate getting gastric illness and heaving. Some delectable varieties cause gastric upset in just a few people; I don't want learn that I am one of that population.
> 
> If you do join a club, I would recommend going on the group outings before teaming up with any one individual. It would give you a chance to learn who really knows their topic. All endeavors seem to have a few chance-takers among their ranks. Wild mushroom collection and consumption is an activity where one wants to avoid such types.


Even edible mushrooms should be harvested only after identifying the host. Mushrooms growing on the wrong type of tree, like a chicken of the woods growing on a dead pine tree.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 12, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Even edible mushrooms should be harvested only after identifying the host. Mushrooms growing on the wrong type of tree, like a chicken of the woods growing on a dead pine tree.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Cooked up chicken of the woods 3 ways in a very hot skillet 
1. Butter,  pepper, was very good 
2. Garlic, salt and pepper good but Garlic was a little over powering 
3. Teriyaki, olive oil, and very little pepper very good


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 12, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> Cooked up chicken of the woods 3 ways in a very hot skillet
> 1. Butter,  pepper, was very good
> 2. Garlic, salt and pepper good but Garlic was a little over powering
> 3. Teriyaki, olive oil, and very little pepper very good


Also it's to bad you can't get them year round, most people will never have a chance to taste them. I brought some to 5 friends they all loved them.


----------



## willong (Oct 12, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I find them after a heavy thunder storm in July, that's in N.J.  They grow fast so I like to keep an eye on potential monsters. Get them before the bugs do. I like the picture because it reminds me of one of those exaggerated post cards from the 1920's. Huge fish, rabbit and vegetables. I hope you get out to your property and find some. If they are any color other than pure white inside, they are not giant puffballs.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I fondly remember those types of postcards! They were a staple of any establishment such as lodges and cafes that catered to tourists in the popular vacation spots.

On the long, dirt, Forest Service road that serves as the back driveway going into a different property, one in Montana that I bought last year, I found many puffballs when I visited this September. The biggest were only about baseball to softball size, but I think they are Giant puffballs, their size simply limited by habitat and weather. It was moot point, as virtually all were overly-ripe, and many were already "puffy" with powdery brown interiors.

I'm looking forward to visiting a little earlier next year, hopefully as a Montana resident with that affordable hunting license and a shotgun in hand. I flushed 6 or 8 grouse every time that I walked a couple miles of that road this year. It gets little traffic as the the last 4-1/2 miles don't branch to access anything other than my property. Wild poultry and wild mushrooms seem the basis of a great meal!


----------



## willong (Oct 12, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> Also it's to bad you can't get them year round, most people will never have a chance to taste them. I brought some to 5 friends they all loved them.


Makes the seasons more memorable and gives one things to enter in their calendar squares and journals.

I've been missing out on most everything fun for a long time due to health, property and vehicle related concerns; but I always have many foraging objective to delineate the seasons. Any months not so blessed are candidates for backpacking, camping and exploring if I can just get caught up with the pressing priorities.

Most mushrooms are seasonal. As you get further into it, you'll find many that fruit in Spring that will likely suit your palate. It's great that you got an introduction to a species that you and friends enjoy.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 13, 2021)

willong said:


> I fondly remember those types of postcards! They were a staple of any establishment such as lodges and cafes that catered to tourists in the popular vacation spots.
> 
> On the long, dirt, Forest Service road that serves as the back driveway going into a different property, one in Montana that I bought last year, I found many puffballs when I visited this September. The biggest were only about baseball to softball size, but I think they are Giant puffballs, their size simply limited by habitat and weather. It was moot point, as virtually all were overly-ripe, and many were already "puffy" with powdery brown interiors.
> 
> I'm looking forward to visiting a little earlier next year, hopefully as a Montana resident with that affordable hunting license and a shotgun in hand. I flushed 6 or 8 grouse every time that I walked a couple miles of that road this year. It gets little traffic as the the last 4-1/2 miles don't branch to access anything other than my property. Wild poultry and wild mushrooms seem the basis of a great meal!


I have not figured out what makes them big, water, soil and heat probably, most likely a larger plant with more mycelium= big fruit. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## willong (Oct 13, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> water, soil and heat probably


...is what I think.


----------



## PanolaProbe (Oct 13, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> They look like they would be really good, witch probably means you're going to get really sick or really high.


I believe that this is known as the Hen of the Woods, a variant of the Maitake family. Very delicious to eat alongside savory and salty food groups.


----------



## relic rescuer (Oct 13, 2021)

I was out deer hunting one year, and found 75 pounds of Chantrelles, which I found out later, is illegal... oops. (Limit is 25 pounds) The next year I went all over the place and only found like three small ones, not exactly enough for a meal, and then walking down the road past my property, I found two more larger ones, so that made it enough for a meal, but just for me. I had to laugh because they were on my property, after putting on so many miles trying to find them elsewhere...And haven't seen any since?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 13, 2021)

relic rescuer said:


> I was out deer hunting one year, and found 75 pounds of Chantrelles, which I found out later, is illegal... oops. (Limit is 25 pounds) The next year I went all over the place and only found like three small ones, not exactly enough for a meal, and then walking down the road past my property, I found two more larger ones, so that made it enough for a meal, but just for me. I had to laugh because they were on my property, after putting on so many miles trying to find them elsewhere...And haven't seen any since?


That's why they call it mushroom hunting. Areas that produce seem to do sporadically. Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## relic rescuer (Oct 13, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> That's why they call it mushroom hunting. Areas that produce seem to do sporadically. Lol!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I usually do pretty good at hunting mushrooms, because I found that I can actually sneak up on them... Unlike deer...


----------



## Mailman1960 (Oct 13, 2021)

relic rescuer said:


> I usually do pretty good at hunting mushrooms, because I found that I can actually sneak up on them... Unlike deer...


I'm thinking Saturday night live is in need for some new writers.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 15, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> You have to know what kind of stump it is. Do not eat chicken of the woods off of any pine type tree.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Sorry about my erroneous comment. Chicken of the woods only grow on conifers so I was wrong. Learn something new everyday. Here is a link Willong sent me. This guy know his mushrooms.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## willong (Oct 15, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Sorry about my erroneous comment. Chicken of the woods only grow on conifers so I was wrong. Learn something new everyday. Here is a link Willong sent me. This guy know his mushrooms.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Robby, the one growing only on conifers (softwoods) was just one species (_*Laetiporus huroniensis*_) (at 3:43 in the video) of the three eastern varieties that Adam was profiling. The other two species of Laetiporus genus (_*Laetiporus sulphureus & Laetiporus cincinnatus*)_ that occur in the eastern USA, and which are commonly eaten, grow on deciduous (hardwoods) trees.


----------



## embe (Oct 15, 2021)

Never eaten a mushroom in the wild and probably won't due to my unfamiliarity with them.  But that's just me and hearing stories about organ shut down (both humans and dogs).  However I did enjoy the Netflix "Fabulous Fungi".  Really interesting.


----------



## rcthorn (Oct 15, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> They look like they would be really good, witch probably means you're going to get really sick or really high.


Turkey tail is what it looks like to me


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 16, 2021)

willong said:


> Robby, the one growing only on conifers (softwoods) was just one species (_*Laetiporus huroniensis*_) (at 3:43 in the video) of the three eastern varieties that Adam was profiling. The other two species of Laetiporus genus (_*Laetiporus sulphureus & Laetiporus cincinnatus*)_ that occur in the eastern USA, and which are commonly eaten, grow on deciduous (hardwoods) trees.


Thanks, I am totally confused now. Lol! No, not really. Adam is the mushroom go to guy. Listen to the professionals and not me. I haven't killed myself... yet. I stick to chicken of the woods and giant puff balls. I have grown Oyster and shitaki mushrooms and had great success with a fruiting chamber I made. I should do shitaki again, they were good.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

